# Questions (gotti/razoredge) ??



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm just a little confused and curious about my pup's lineage. When we got her, the breeder told us that she was a gotti/razor edge. I didn't really know or particularly care what that meant at the time but after a little research I learned (and not sure if this is correct) that those lines are more of the short stocky bully type dogs. Well neither of Zoey's parents fit that bill, they looked like the more classic pitbull, and her sire was tall, probably about even with my tall, lanky lab boy. I don't have any pedigree or anything, I could work on some good pics tomorrow but she's only about 4 months old. I'm mostly looking for info from those more educated on the breed then I am so anything you want to let me on on is helpful. Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotti and Razors Edge are American Bully bloodlines. American Bullies are traditionally more heavy boned, and somewhat "Stockier" typed dogs. 

They are not Pit Bulls. 

Also American Bullies vary in size and shape somewhat depending on bloodlines, what the breeder is going for conformation wise as well as what class the dogs fall into. There are 5 (I think) classes of the American Bully, all ranging in different sizes and weights. 

Pictures cannot tell us much about the dogs, but if their bloodlines are RE and Gotti they are American Bullies and nothing else. 

If you have a pedigree for the dog that would help, since we can look at the dogs lineage and determine breed for sure that way.


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

As far as I know she is not papered nor are her parents. Honestly I don't know that they even knew what they were talking about. It's not a huge concern to me, she could be part poodle and I wouldn't love her any less. I'm more just looking for info, so thank you for that. I almost wonder if they used the terms they did to sell the pups faster.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

They honestly might not have, but chances are she is probably mostly AmBully. 

They might have been just tagging on a bloodline to make the pup seem more appealing, it happens all the time. Just like that "red/blue nose" crap. Just BYB selling tactics to make their dogs seem special.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Chances are they were told the same crap about the mutts they bought and just keep repeating the cycle. I wouldn't put much faith in word of mouth type bloodlines from a byb.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

GoingPostal said:


> Chances are they were told the same crap about the mutts they bought and just keep repeating the cycle. I wouldn't put much faith in word of mouth type bloodlines from a byb.


:goodpost: Yep.. if you don't have registration papers to send in and a way to get a pedigree on your pup, then they more than likely were just spouting off something to make the pups seem more appealing to the potential buyers. Sounds like you've been sold!

Take this as a lesson learned, and if/when you decide to get another pup that you want to know the bloodlines on, or even if you're just looking just to be looking... if the so-called breeder says "Oh, they're such and such bloodlines" ask to see the parents' registration papers, or the papers they've sent off for on the pups. If they hem and haw about not having gotten the papers or have any excuses then you'll know they're just spouting b.s. and to run far away!


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

I thought there was something fishy about it haha, well either way I only paid 75 bucks for her, and prefer my mixes anyway. I dunno if this is the right place to ask this either, but she seems to be oddly colored as well. They told my husband that she is blue, but she seems to have a fawn overcast over her whole body, like the base of her hairs are blue but the tips are fawn. Has anyone heard of this? I'm more tempted to call her grey then blue.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That would be considered a blue fawn.. it's not an odd coloring... it's an actual color. If you could post some good pictures with good lighting, we could help you out a little more, but it definitely sounds like you're describing a blue fawn.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Gray and blue are the same color and many blue dogs have that brown or fawn cast to the fur. Sounds normal to me


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Not an actual blue fawn, she has pictures up of the pup in another thread. She's blue. It's not odd. Many blue dogs have fawn undertones.


----------



## BrittPitt (Aug 22, 2013)

Cool guys, thanks for the clarifications! =D

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Pink said:


> Not an actual blue fawn, she has pictures up of the pup in another thread. She's blue. It's not odd. Many blue dogs have fawn undertones.


Okay.. I didn't bother to look for another thread with pix... was just going off the description and blue fawn came to mind. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

